# Small white worm like things in eggs.



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I recently found small worm like things in a couple clutches of vittatus eggs. Has anybody had this issue before. They have had several clutches laid in the past without seeing these before. Any comments well appreciated.


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting. Are these things inside the egg or on the surface?


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

They look like nematodes, they will consume and wreak havoc on eggs. Try and pull eggs early if possible.


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I have done some research on this this morning and found some people that have the same issues. The frogs are really healthy and will keep a very close eye on it. They only seem to be where there are "dead" eggs, so they are probably a good clean up crew. I don't see them visibly in the tank but only when I pull a clutch of eggs out when they lay them on leaf litter.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

They will eat the infertile eggs and in my experience will move onto the viable eggs. You should try to remove the bad eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Van Robinson said:


> They look like nematodes, they will consume and wreak havoc on eggs. Try and pull eggs early if possible.


Holy panic Batman!!! Which nematode are you suggesting? Not all are the hungry oophagous type. Did you consider Phylum Annelida (thanks Ed!)?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

What will, Nematodes? Please see above post of mine. 



Dart girl said:


> They will eat the infertile eggs and in my experience will move onto the viable eggs. You should try to remove the bad eggs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

